# New Year Resolutions for 2008



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I thought this would be a fun thread. Usually Missy and others start the fun threads. I am just the boring non yacker senior member. LOL

Once it is in print, you at least have to accomplish some of it or you will be embarrassed. We can check in next December to see how we did.

I tried to come up with 10 things. I added #11 for fun. LOL

1. Enjoy Life (Savor every moment of life, the good and the bad times. Life is a gift and you never know when the gift will be taken away.)
2. Tell people I love them and let people know they are an important part of my life. I usually do this with family but not all the time with my friends. It is important because you never know if you will get another chance.
3.Patience. Patience to handle the people who drive me crazy in my life. Patience for dealing with a teenager. Patience to deal with aging parents who sometimes revert to acting childish. LOL
4.Make time for Family and Friends. I do make time for my immediate family who live close but sometimes don't see others who live away for months. I plan on a girl's night out every month with my girlfriends.
5.Make time for me. It is pretty pathetic when your hobbies are cleaning your house and doing laundry. Although this forum has turned into a great hobby!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (What do you know, I do have one fun hobby) Also, I plan on taking the day off to take care of myself instead of dragging my butt to work when I don't feel good.
6.Get Healthy. Notice I did not say loose weight because I think too much emphasis is on weight and people thinking everyone should be a size 0. UGH. But I do need to exercise, watch portions, and eat healthy things. OK. I do need to go down at least one size but I will never be a size 0 and I am happy with that.
7.Write a Book I know some of you don't like secrets but I cannot tell you. All I can say, it is a spiritual journey of my life over the past year. Which I hope will offer others hope and inspiration. Even if it doesn't get published, it can always be passed down to family.
8. Get Houston Certified as a Therapy Dog - I got to get my butt in gear with this one. He hasn't gone to any classes because I was too busy with aging parents. I have to just do it.
9. Refresh my Spanish - Our rising population in America speak Spanish. It would be great to assist them in emergencies and to help them in the doctor's office or store when no one can assist them.
10. Learn Sign Language - I only know a few things. However, I will never forget assisting a hearing impaired customer 20 years ago. She read my lips and upon completing the sale I signed "THANK YOU." She almost cried.
11.Win the Lottery. LOL Then I can accomplish all the above and buy a big ranch and have a Havanese Plantation (instead of a Dalmatian Plantation from 101 Dalmatians).

So, with those known. Here goes.

Thanks Melissa. Love ya. You are our Forum Goddess. Without you this kind loving group of Hav lovers would not exist. If I could give you Romo for the new year I would. LOL

Thanks to all the oldies. LOL. Senior members. Remember when 40 posts a day were amazing. Now we have days with 40 posts in an hour. Thanks for being here for me. Your love and support and prayers. This forum came to me during a difficult time in my life and you helped me through. A lot of PMs from some special people. Thanks. Thanks all of you. I appreciate you all.

Thanks to the newbies. You put a smile on my face. Some even brought some great techno things with them. Now we are moving into YOU Tube. Thanks for sharing your stories. I appreciate all of you too.

So, with that said. I wish everyone a very happy healthy new year!.arty:arty:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheers Rita and Everyone Happy New Year!:whoo:

THINGS WE CAN LEARN FROM OUR DOG 
Never pass up the opportunity to go for a joy ride. 
Allow the experience of fresh air & 
the wind in your face to be pure ecstasy. 
When loved ones come home, always run to greet them. 
When it's in your best interest, practice obedience. 
Let others know when they've invaded your territory. 
Take naps & stretch before rising. 
Run, romp & play daily. 
Eat with gusto & enthusiasm. 
Be Loyal. 
Never pretend to be something you're not. 
If what you want lies buried, dig until you find it. 
When someone is having a bad day, be silent, 
sit close by & nuzzle them gently. 
Thrive on attention & let people touch you. 
Avoid biting when a simple growl will do. 
On hot days, drink lots of water & lay under a shady tree. 
When you're happy, dance around & wag your entire body. 
No matter how often you're scolded, 
don't buy into the guilt thing & pout... 
run right back & make friends. 
Bond with your pack. 
Delight in the simple joy of a long walk.

-Author Unknown


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, Rita. I love your resolutions and plan to make a few of them mine, if you don't mind 

I also came across this in my "Read it again" email file and thought this was a good time of year to share it since, I'm sure we'd all like to be able to erase some of the past and head to "Starting Again"

God bless you all and Happy New Year!!!

_** Leaving the City of Regret **

(By Larry Harp, Bedford, Texas)

I had not really planned on taking a trip this time of
year, and yet I found
myself packing rather hurriedly. This trip was going
to be unpleasant and I
knew in advance that no real good would come of it.
I'm talking about my
annual "Guilt Trip."

I got tickets to fly there on "WISHIHAD" airlines. It
was an extremely short
flight. I got my baggage, which I could not check. I
chose to carry it myself
all the way. It was weighted down with a thousand
memories of what might have
been. No one greeted me as I entered the terminal to
the Regret City
International Airport. I say international because
people from all over the
world come to this dismal town.

As I checked into the Last Resort Hotel, I noticed
that they would be hosting
the year's most important event, the Annual Pity
Party. I wasn't going to
miss that great social occasion. Many of the towns
leading citizens would be
there.

First, there would be the Done family, you know,
Should Have, Would Have and
Could Have. Then came the I Had family. You probably
know ol' Wish and his
clan. Of course, the Opportunities would be present,
Missed and Lost. The
biggest family would be the Yesterday's. There are far
too many of them to
count, but each one would have a very sad story to
share.

Then Shattered Dreams would surely make and
appearance. And It's Their Fault
would regale us with stories (excuses) about how
things had failed in his
life, and each story would be loudly applauded by
Don't Blame Me and I
Couldn't Help It.

Well, to make a long story short, I went to this
depressing party knowing
that there would be no real benefit in doing so. And,
as usual, I became very
depressed. But as I thought about all of the stories
of failures brought back
from the past, it occurred to me that all of this trip
and subsequent "pity
party" could be canceled by ME! I started to truly
realize that I did not
have to be there. I didn't have to be depressed.

One thing kept going through my mind, I CAN'T CHANGE
YESTERDAY, BUT I DO HAVE
THE POWER TO MAKE TODAY A WONDERFUL DAY. I can be
happy, joyous, fulfilled,
encouraged, as well as encouraging. Knowing this, I
left the City of Regret
immediately and left no forwarding address. Am I sorry
for mistakes I've made
in the past? YES! But there is no physical way to undo
them.

So, if you're planning a trip back to the City of
Regret, please cancel all
your reservations now. Instead, take a trip to a place
called, Starting
Again. I liked it so much that I have now taken up
permanent residence there.
My neighbors, the I Forgive Myselfs and the New Starts
are so very helpful.
By the way, you don't have to carry around heavy
baggage, because the load is
lifted from your shoulders upon arrival. God bless you
in finding this great
town. If you can find it - it's in your own heart --
please look me up. I
live on ICANDOIT street._


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Rita,

*You go girl!!!*

Remember....we can go back to your resolutions and read them though out the year, then PM you to check and see how you are doing

So....look at all the support you have with all of us.

I am so happy for you....it really sounds like you are in a better place than a year ago.

OK....I am going to start writing some new year resolutions....but not has many as you


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing guys. Yes we can learn so much from our dogs. LOL Houston lives the good life and enjoys every moment of it.

Leslie, what a poem. Very fitting.

Anyone else has some resolutions to share? Like I said, once they are in print you have to carry out some or you look like a fool. LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Way to go Rita!! as you know I have started a whole Hav forum support group to deal with my resolution (lose weight to feel better- I too will never be a size 0- I will never be a size 8) But I like the one about enjoying life!!! 

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE FROM ME, MICHAEL AND THE BOYS!!!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Remember....we can go back to your resolutions and read them though out the year, then PM you to check and see how you are doing My Resolutions? Boo Hoo. I thought someone else would post a few too. I know we all want to "Get Healthy" from Missy's thread but does anyone have anything else they want to do?
> 
> So....look at all the support you have with all of us. I know. I have already gotten so much. That is why I love this forum. Great People!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok Rita-- here goes. besides the get healthy... I want to have more fun. It is so hard to get in the rut of work/home/eat/feed the boys/brush the boys/sleep/work/home/eat/feed the boys/brush the boys/sleep.... So more fun and health in 2008. Wow- this sounds so selfish next to your list.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Rita~ If you don't mind, I'll just claim #'s 1-6 from your list and add one of my own:
Spend more time volunteering for worthy causes I'd like to get into my grandchildren's classrooms and share my talent of teaching struggling students with those who can't afford to come to me privately. I've also been asked to do some work for "Recordings for the Blind & Dyslexic" but, never seem to make the time to do it.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Rita said:


> Oh Well. I guess it is me. * I am going to be 40 next year and I am going through a midlife crisis. * Did I accomplish anything in life? LOL Plus I am a type A personality. LOL


Rita,

ound:ound: I thought the midlife crisis came when you turned 50! I turn 50 this year....Well I guess we can support each other during our midlife crisisesound: I love it!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Rita, Sally and Leslie, Thanks for the lovely posts! 

I would like to add a couple: I will continue to be grateful for everything I have and never take anything for granted. I will try my best to live in the moment / NOW.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

O.K., here are a couple of mine.

1. Get back to a state of health and support that health rather than undermine it at every turn.

2. Learn to accept the things I cannot change.

3. I read something years ago that I saved. Have to find it again, but the gist of it was, "some people can't love you in the way that you need to be loved. They simply love you in the only way they are capable of." I will work at being happy with it exactly as it is.

I'm sure I'll think of more.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Now we are on a role. :whoo:

Missy you don't sound selfish. I think we all have more on our plates today then ever. Not to many of us get to enjoy life because it is rush rush rush. I hear ya!!!!!!!!

Leslie - You can borrow mine. LOL. Volunteering is great!!!!!!!!!!! Sounds fun.

Lynn, ound:ound:ound: I am just practicing for the big 50 melt down. LOL We can support each other.

Poorina - Ya. Never take anything for granted is right.

Geri - Learn to accept things I cannot change is very hard for me too. I am a control freak....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh yeah!! Rita, nothing depressing about 40-- old enough to not give a darn about what people think and young enough to do what ever it is you want to do!!! 

you go girl--- I have 2 more years til the big 50-- but people tell me I look 30. they do say 50 is the new 30!!! if it weren't for all my achiness I would believe them.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow, you ladies have come up with some great ones! 

I have a few that I need to add to the list for myself. I lost 50 lbs last year, I need to keep that off and hopefully lose at least another 15, minumum. I have surgery coming up Jan. 16, so between those things, my health should be on a better track. Working on my health needs to become a priority.

I am going to work on saying "no", when something isn't right for me or healthy, instead of not wanting to hurt someones feelings or not wanting to let some one down. 

I am going to be less judgemental of others as long as they're not hurting themselves or others.

And finally, I'm 47, it's time to get over being shy. I will try very hard to look up and speak to people for a change!

Great thread BTW! eace:
Beverly


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, there are some great ones in here. I'd have to add Beverly's learning to say no to my list too.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I really like all the post here!!! I am thinking of some of the things I want to work on....I want to eat more healthy...I am a fast food queen!! I would like to work out....just to stay healthy!!! I would like to get back into taking Ginger and start taking Jillee to the nursing home...they really enjoy it when they see them!! I want to follow through with my commitments better. I want to go to church every Sunday!! Just be a better person everyday!!!! Plus not be a worry wart and do what I want to do!!! We shall see how this goes this year!!! A new little boy as well!!!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Great things. I can add about 10 more to my list now. LOL

Oh Missy. I found out if you hang out with older people you always feel young. LOL. A lot of my friends are 50 & 60. The only part that stinks is they call me up to ask me how work is when they are retired and sitting in the pool drinking a cool drink. Or they call to see how much fun I had driving in the snow to work while they are drinking coffee by the fireplace :hurt: That stinks.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Beverly, your list is almost perfect for me, too. 

Especially the one about not being shy anymore...and I'm 48. 

And the one about learning to say 'no'. I desperately need to learn that word.

Plus I need to eat healthier.

Wanda


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I have really enjoyed reading all of your resolutions! Actually I'm a little leery of writing mine down AGAIN.....seems when I do that I never manage to accomplish any! These days I usually just have ONE....I figure better to actually do ONE than NONE! Happy 2008 all!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, Missy, your New Year's photos of your boys with the captions are just so great! You should make them into postcards


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok I'm coming in very late here, but I just love all your wonderful resolutions! I wish everyone the best of luck in reaching your goals! I already have that one down about saying no to things, but I need to soften the edges just a bit so I don't sound like a b____! Why is it a man says no and we hear no, but when a woman says no, she's a b____? 

My new years resolution is so silly, but it's a hard one for me. I've resolved to try (once again) to dress nicer. More feminine. Well, wear girls jeans. <g>  I just usually wear my guys 501's. I think my hubby would like to see me in girls things. So I bought some and I wore a pai to work on Thursday. Oh! It was weird! They have spandex in them. You KNOW you're in for trouble when they have that! I caught my leg on the edge of a notebook and already broke a thread! Now they will prolly get a hole in them right? :brick: I think it's a sign! Haha!! I am too rough for these things heehee!! Ok seriously though, I went back to my fav jeans on Friday, but I'll try again next week!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, since Christy signed in late on this, I'm going to give myself permission to as well.

I resolve to draw or paint....even if it's just a litte...at least 4 times a week.







That doesn't sound like much, but it will be enough to get me going. I tend to put art last on my priorities. (along with excercise...which should be a resolution too, but I don't want to make and break that one yet again!) It sounds crazy, but sometimes I don't let myself do the things I want to do (like paint) because I have things on my list I _should_ do...in the end, I don't end up doing either! I'm just going to make time for something I really want to do for once!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I can certainly identify with the saying No .. Hopefully people will take me seriously when I say it .. 
I would like to be more organized and become more proficient with my computer so that when I have a problem I can fix it myself .. I just went to arrange for the Geek Squad to come and help me with something and they want $150.00 and it has to be when they have time .. 
I would also like to be able to enjoy the moment and not always think of the to do list that I have accumulating . I have made some progress but I am not there as yet .. 
I also want to get back to exercising and tennis .


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Better late than never. LOL

I think all of us have a busy 2008.


----------

